# Da-na-na-na-na-na This Day is your Birthday!



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maxie is 3 years old today. **sniff sniff** He is & will always be my special little boy friend! :love5:

Here he is just after we brought him home at 10.5 weeks & 2.5lbs










Here he is today, on his 3rd birthday....




















We went to our favorite local "natural pet store" & I saw one of those Hide n Seek toys & had to get it. Hadn't noticed it there before so it was either new or I just missed it since I'm there at least once a week. haha Needless to say, the toy was a hit! I wish these pics show how quickly his tail was wagging...it was so cute!




















"Dis is my toy...get it wight!"




























Poor Maxie looks so old with his tan sabling...plus he's gotten a LOT of "grey" (well, technically white) on his face. He's still a cutie though! hehe


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Everyone else had to get in on the fun too!










"Hair on deez sings is unessasawy...Iz. Take. It. OFF!!!"










Stampeed!! haha



















And because Maxie didn't want to be left out of the "hand" trend. He even stood nice & proud! :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!! Happy Birthday!
Now, I need one of the toys and I LOVE their little "soft corduroy" looking beds!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He's such a cutie pie! Happy Birthday, Maxie!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Maxie. You're such a handsome 3 years old boy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics! I love those toys. So cute. I LOL'd at the hand shot! He fits perfectly!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maxie!! You're so handsome!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww hes so cute....happy birthday maxie....


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy "3", Maxie!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet Maxie, so nice of you to share your new toy!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, happy birthday to your darling boy.  Looks like they all had a good party.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi happy 3 birthday sweet maxi


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Maxie  great pics! Love the hand pic there is no way id get Rocky to fit on my hand!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

~~~HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAXIE~~~
Lovely pics Heather, u have a great camara!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you Maxie, you got a fun pressie.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Love :love4: Maxie!!! He is so strikingly handsome 
Looks like fun was had by all


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

3 already...where does the time fly!!!!!!! Hope he had a great birthday


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Woofday!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maxie says "fanks foe all of the buffday wishes :love5: "

I'm sorry I haven't replied individually...been feeling under the weather lately. I do appreciate everyones sweet comments though! I can't believe Maxie is 3yo already. Seems like just yesterday when I totally fell for that little black & white puppy with the sweetest eyes. He's still my little boyfriend... hehe xxxx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday to a gorgeous boy !! I think max will always have that certain charm. Lovely pictures. He is adorable in that hat


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry I missed this yesterday! Happy birthday sweetie!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!!!!! You are too cute!! I love his floppy ears in his baby picture!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Maxie! He reminds of Reese with the white hairs, just gives them a little more wisdom


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww, Happy belated Birthay Maxwell!! *kisses* and *hugs* to you baby boy :love2:


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday your such a beatiful boy!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday gorgeous Maxie!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maxie thanks everyone again for all the buffday wishes!  You guys are pawesome!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Maxie...you sweet boy!!!

Great pictures Heather!! Just awesome.


----------

